# Drum Sander



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Fellow woodworkers,
I have ordered a 18" drum sander kit from Canada. 
Bud Order site http://www.nicks.ca/Toolkits.html


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Look forward to the report on it, and as Harry would say don't forget the photo's
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Trap

Looking forward to seeing yours  and to get your review on it..

I got one from the link below

http://www.stockroomsupply.com/V_Drum_Sander.php
https://www.stockroomsupply.com/BasicDrumSanderInst.pdf
https://www.stockroomsupply.com/Drum_Sander_Plans.php
http://www.stockroomsupply.com/

Plus the motor that I needed to buy and you will also need to buy for your kit..unless you have a good one on hand, the kit I got said a 1/4HP would work but it didn't have the HP ,so I needed to get a new 1/2HP one.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Motor-1-2-HP-Single-Phase-1725-RPM-TEFC-110V-220V/H5374



===========





trap said:


> Fellow woodworkers,
> I have ordered a 18" drum sander kit from Canada.
> Bud Order site http://www.nicks.ca/Toolkits.html


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Have you purchased kits from them before? The morticing kit looked interesting too.


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

Berry: No I have not purchased any other item from Nick. I use a horizontal router table for mortise and tenon"s. Bobj3 has built a real nice jig for mortise and uses lossy tenons. This not the one that he has recently posted. He sent me the plans, but the were loss in puter crash
bobj3:
Thanks for links.... Because Nick is quiting, I was wondering where I would get extra velcro sanding strips, they are in one of your links'
Bud.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Trap,

You might try here: http://www.mcmaster.com/

hope this helps.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Trap

Sorry to hear about your computer crash, but the plans are posted on the url page below if you want to download it and put it on a CD for safe keeping  ( CDRW works best in that way you can add other plans to the cd disk...just like a HD disk OR just use a pen drive that you can use on just about any computer with a usb port. a real safe way to keep files...just in case your computer takes a dump 



http://www.routerforums.com/27787-post1.html

===========

pen drive below
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV11256
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV10916
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=DRV10568

=============




trap said:


> Berry: No I have not purchased any other item from Nick. I use a horizontal router table for mortise and tenon"s. Bobj3 has built a real nice jig for mortise and uses lossy tenons. This not the one that he has recently posted. He sent me the plans, but the were loss in puter crash
> bobj3:
> Thanks for links.... Because Nick is quiting, I was wondering where I would get extra velcro sanding strips, they are in one of your links'
> Bud.


----------



## Sask Jack (Feb 16, 2008)

I just purchased the 18" drum sander kit from Stockroom Supply, and so far I am completly satisfied. 
While I am just getting into the use of the machine I used an old furnace fan 1/3 HP motor and it seems to be more than up to the task.
I also purchased the feather wheel kit and made my own guides to sand cupboard doors and up to date I am perfectly happy.---Jack


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

Here's the one I made with the kit from Stockroom Supply

You may want to take a peek at it just for kicks..

http://www.routerforums.com/51571-post6.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5473-18-drum-sander.html


=============


----------



## Sask Jack (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi bobj3

I bought the complete package from Stockroom supply including the top, cabinet, and feather wheel kit, and I am happy with the whole thing.
I see from your post that you do very nice work yourself and most certainly do not need to purchace a cabinet.
I woulld certainly recommend the feather wheel kit, I was most impressed with it. The feather wheels have uses for other projects on other machines.
I would post some pictures but you might as well look at the demo videos on the Stockroom Supply web site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jack

I looked at the feather wheels also but I have a set of buddies wheels that I use all over the shop, they are on the router table now but can be switched over to just about any tool in the shop ...  quick and easy,,

The buddie wheels hold the stock down plus push the stock to the fence all with one wheel..or two... it's simple math thing...the angle of the dangle thing  ....

http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=buddies

---------------
The drum sander kit,, Joe L. also got one and made it look just like the plans caled for but I always just go a bit overboard, you will see his also in the links and on his web page...

http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=13926

==========




Sask Jack said:


> Hi bobj3
> 
> I bought the complete package from Stockroom supply including the top, cabinet, and feather wheel kit, and I am happy with the whole thing.
> I see from your post that you do very nice work yourself and most certainly do not need to purchace a cabinet.
> ...


----------

